# HELP! 16 Bit Windows Subsystem



## pikathoidingjam (Oct 24, 2004)

16 bit windows Subsystem
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose "Close"to terminate the program

this is the error message i get when i try to install 
a software. there was no problem earlier in installing the same.
my system config is winxp pro sp2.


----------



## BlAsTeR (Oct 24, 2004)

Windows xp sp2 dont support 16 bit apps..
This prob is with me also
Old famous games like prince , wolf no more runs in sp2...

So the only thing left is to get newer version of the software..

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## pikathoidingjam (Oct 24, 2004)

thats the problem, these softwares dont come cheap!!
perhaps, i should dual boot!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 25, 2004)

```
@echo off

REM AUTOEXEC.BAT is not used to initialize the MS-DOS environment.
REM AUTOEXEC.NT is used to initialize the MS-DOS environment unless a
REM different startup file is specified in an application's PIF.

REM Install CD ROM extensions
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\mscdexnt.exe

REM Install network redirector (load before dosx.exe)
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\redir

REM Install DPMI support
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\dosx

REM The following line enables Sound Blaster 2.0 support on NTVDM.
REM The command for setting the BLASTER environment is as follows:
REM    SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330
REM    where:
REM        A    specifies the sound blaster's base I/O port
REM        I    specifies the interrupt request line
REM        D    specifies the 8-bit DMA channel
REM        P    specifies the MPU-401 base I/O port
REM        T    specifies the type of sound blaster card
REM                 1 - Sound Blaster 1.5
REM                 2 - Sound Blaster Pro I
REM                 3 - Sound Blaster 2.0
REM                 4 - Sound Blaster Pro II
REM                 6 - SOund Blaster 16/AWE 32/32/64
REM
REM    The default value is A220 I5 D1 T3 and P330.  If any of the switches is
REM    left unspecified, the default value will be used. (NOTE, since all the
REM    ports are virtualized, the information provided here does not have to
REM    match the real hardware setting.)  NTVDM supports Sound Blaster 2.0 only.
REM    The T switch must be set to 3, if specified.
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330 T3

REM To disable the sound blaster 2.0 support on NTVDM, specify an invalid
REM SB base I/O port address.  For example:
REM    SET BLASTER=A0
```

Copy the text above and paste into a text file .. Now rename it as Autoexec.nt  .. And place the file to your System32 folder...

You may also need to replace Config.nt file .. See if only changing this file work or I will post the Config.nt file here too ..


----------



## pikathoidingjam (Oct 25, 2004)

hey, actually my autoexec.nt and config.nt files were missing from the system32 folder. found it in the repair folder, copied it and now everythings working fine!!


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 25, 2004)

then why dont u do that before posting?????????????


----------



## pikathoidingjam (Oct 25, 2004)

hey, but thats not the idea right!
this forum's to share ideas, and it should be okay if i should find the solution from elsewhere or from a bit of hard work after my posting!!

take it easy man!


----------



## Next_Big_thing (Apr 5, 2005)

HELP. I've also encountered the same problem. I also copied the Files from Repair folder of Windows... but now after I run an executable (.exe) file ... then MS-DOS appears with the message that the file is too big to be started Plz help


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 5, 2005)

What again the same topic? here is another thread and i replied here as well..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17668


I am posting what i posted there....

First soln:

Try reinstalling the ms dos thing.
Goto start>run .In the open box type: "cmd".
at the comand promt, type in the follwing commands and press enter after each command:
*expand CD-ROM drive letter:\i386\config.nt_C:\windows\system32\config.nt
expand CD-ROM drive letter:\i386\autoexec.nt_C:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt
expand CD-ROM drive letter:\i386\command.com_C:\windows\system32\command.com
Exit*

Now try reinstalling.

Second soln:
If the above doesn't work...

In notepda type in:
*dos=high,umb
device=%SYSTEMROOT%\system32\himen.sys
files=40*
save the above with name "config.nt".

now again open a blank document and type the following entries:
@echo off
*1h %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\mscdexnt.exe
1h %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\redir
1h %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\dosx
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330 T3*

save the file as "autoexec.nt".
Now locate the "config.nt" file and copy it to the %SYSTEMROOT%\system32 folder.

Do the same with autoexec.nt and command.com and restart...


Do the following and say if it works and i can try the same..


----------



## Next_Big_thing (Apr 5, 2005)

After doing the expand thing I get a message that followin is not a directory :-letter:\i386\config.nt

And I tried the notepad thing . after that whenever I run an executable file , I get a message "Program too big to fit in memory" Plz help


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 5, 2005)

^^ Did u try the second soln? Well it worked fine when i did the expand thing itself.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 5, 2005)

Do what I have suggested above ..

@ Grudge ..This is quite old thread ..


----------



## rajas (Apr 6, 2005)

Dude search b4 posting. Its quite old issue and has been repeated quite a few times.

Try downloading the the fiz from:
*www.visualtour.com/downloads/xp_fix.exe

PS: DO NOT  restart the computer before reinstalling the software. 

thatz it.


----------



## bukaida (Jul 21, 2005)

You can download and install the following softwares which are dos emulators on windows platform.

DOSBox0.63-win32 installer

and then install

D-Fend2.0.62.42

Use the google search to find these two programs.They are actually 8086 simulators on windows and the dos games run fine on them.*Both of them should be installed.These softwares are free.*


----------



## Keyur (Jul 22, 2005)

If I want to run Tally 4.5 Accounting software on the above DOS Emulators in  Windows XP what should the configurations be? 

Thanks bukaida.


----------



## bukaida (Jul 26, 2005)

*If you can run xp*

If winXP is running fine on your pc , you donot need to have anything more.
You must be wanting to run the dos version of Tally? Then follow the procedure as stated earlier and it will run perfectly.


----------



## raasm287 (Sep 8, 2005)

Recently I had a problem uninstalling avast...thats fixed now ...but whenever I try playing dos games the following message is displayed.

I hv used a reg cleaner too.

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/6517/15ii1.jpg


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 8, 2005)

See the solution above


----------



## raasm287 (Sep 10, 2005)

how is this concerned with autoexec.nt....this file is not corrupt in my comp


----------



## rajas (Sep 15, 2005)

even though the file appears to be not corrupted, try the solution above and u'll be able to play the Dave.


----------



## raasm287 (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys ...I am still getting the same error message...
Plz help


----------



## rajas (Sep 16, 2005)

dude..wat did u try..??
kindly post tat and I'll solve the problem.

Try these solutions:
1) try copying the file autoexec.nt from
c:\windows\repair *to* c:\windows\system32

2) Try downloading the xp_fix.exe (140 KB) file
www.visualtour.com/downloads/default.asp

*NOTE: * DO NOT restart the computer after any of these steps. try to play or install the game and u'll be able to play.

Kindly post the result.  will help for others too.


----------



## raasm287 (Sep 16, 2005)

Mate i copied the files from repair folder and pasted them sys 32 folder...but the same error..

moroever i didn't restart the comp after any of these steps...


----------



## rajas (Sep 17, 2005)

then u mite have tried downloadin the xp_fix.exe,
might help.


----------



## raasm287 (Sep 21, 2005)

mate..i d/l ed the file u r talking 'bout but still i am getting the same error...

plz help


----------



## raasm287 (Oct 8, 2005)

CAN NOBODY PROVIDE ANY SOLN.....??
I AM STILL WAITING...


----------



## aag692k (Oct 26, 2005)

By the way am now playing these old dos games using the dosbox !! works 100% 

Thanks for that

xpfix exe has not helped!!

when someone helps me find my system32 directory will try the others!!!!

thanks in advance guys 

aag


----------



## cryptid (Dec 13, 2005)

16 bit Windows Subsystem error occurs after installing SP2 so all u have to do is downlaod the autoexec.nt and config.nt file from the Net(search google) and put it in the system 32 folder that all this should solve the problem


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah..........the solution for this was given in an old issue of digit too.....n it was a QUESTION OF THE MONTH...........

u can change the lines in these 2 files as mentioned in digit or else just download the fixed ones from somewhere....


----------



## ankit_5773 (Jun 17, 2006)

pikathoidingjam said:
			
		

> 16 bit windows Subsystem
> C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose "Close"to terminate the program
> 
> this is the error message i get when i try to install
> ...



this is where i got stuck some time back, 
:-just check your repair folder in your windows directory, you will find the file autoexec.nt in it, just copy it to your system32 folder and your problem should be solved.
ankit


----------



## vamsy4u (Jul 12, 2006)

cryptid said:
			
		

> 16 bit Windows Subsystem error occurs after installing SP2 so all u have to do is downlaod the autoexec.nt and config.nt file from the Net(search google) and put it in the system 32 folder that all this should solve the problem



well there is only one ebook present in the site out of 6 written by him...
can u give me the links to other books...


thanks in advance..


----------



## asher_friends (Nov 3, 2006)

No yaar....still the same error pops for me too....while i try to download the DOOM 3 game....Please help..here is my error.......
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/3/2006, 16:05:35
Machine name: HAA
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D915GAG_
BIOS: BIOS Date: 04/29/05 21:08:57 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 502MB RAM
Page File: 412MB used, 816MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode


----------



## [A]bu (Nov 11, 2006)

ok your system is windows XP then try this
goto the properties
and then compapability
you can click on run on windows 98 or if any other..


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Nov 18, 2006)

Please follow the steps provided below to troubleshoot the 16-bit sub-system error:

1. Click Start, click Run, type c:\windows\repair, and then click OK. 
2. Right-click autoexec.nt, and then click Copy. 
3. Click Start, click Run, type c:\windows\system32, and then click OK. 
4. Right-click anywhere in that folder, and then click Paste. 
5. Right-click the Autoexect.nt file that you just copied, and then click Properties. 
6. Click to select Read-Only, and then click OK. 
7. Repeat steps 1 through 6 to copy the Config.nt file.
8. Restart your computer and trying running the application. 



For additional information, I suggest you read the following article from Microsoft:

*support.microsoft.com/kb/324767


Ajay M (MCP)
Bangalore
Mob: +91-9886779379
web: *www.azoo.co.nr


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

rajas said:
			
		

> dude..wat did u try..??
> kindly post tat and I'll solve the problem.
> 
> Try these solutions:
> ...



That should have solved his problem. I too had the same problem but those files solved my problem


----------



## suraj (Dec 8, 2006)

hi ..
please uninstall the software placeing "cd " from which you installed earlier .
Then a restart your system  and take the effect 
                                            thanks 
                                            suraj 




*img137.imageshack.us/img137/6517/15ii1.jpg


----------



## suraj (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi ..
Win Xp Always Support "41 Bit Windows Substem."
If Possinle Make It Changed, I For Got To Post That Path ...
Tomorrow I Will Give Path ..so That U Can Forward Proccessing 
Without Geetin Any Message


                       Suraj


----------



## kool (Feb 14, 2007)

How u guyz check ur system which BIT its is?? plzzzzzz tell me I've win XP PRO SP2. is it 16/32/64 Bit subsystem?


----------



## dcool1 (Feb 17, 2007)

even i hv faced dis prblm many a times... bt i dwnloadd d file givn on d link above... i m no longer facin dis prblm...
__________
even i hv faced dis prblm many a times...


----------

